# Schlechte News Sektion



## Zonn (16. November 2006)

Hallo Buffed-Teams.

Ich bin seit zwei wochen sehr aktiv im Buffed Forum und schaue mir auch demnach taeglich das Buffed Portal an. Dabei muss ich jedes mal feststellen, dass eure News nie besonders gut ausformuliert, dh sehr oberflaechlich sind, und ausserdem dem Erscheinen dieser "Neuigkeiten" immer hinterherhinken.

Einige Beispiele: 

*BC-Vorbestellaktion auf buffed.de:* keine richtigen news oder ein spezialangebot fuer buffed.de, richitg? einfach nur eine Werbung...

*Alles Wissenswerte zu den PvP-Belohnungen*: im Artikel steht nichts, was nicht schon seit Wochen bekannt ist.

*Burning Crusade &#150; Beta: Video zur Flugform der Druiden*: wurde am 10. Nov von "Fango" veroeffentlicht (bilder dazu: http://fango.dreamhosters.com/worldfirst.jpg, http://fango.dreamhosters.com/abovegaradar.jpg, http://fango.dreamhosters.com/islands.jpg, http://fango.dreamhosters.com/stormspire.jpg)

*Der nächste Patch kommt!*: Die Patchnotes waren 1 Tag bevor sie bei euch in den News waren sogar schon im Buffed Forum.

*In eigener Sache: News-Schreiber gesucht*: Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich als news-Autor anbiete. Koenntet ihr mir vielleicht, bevor ich das CV abschicke, ein Paar Fragen beantworten?
-Was fuer Verpflichtungen geh ich mit dem Annehmen dieses Jobs ein?
-Ist meine Annahme, dass dieser Job ehrenamtlich ist, korrekt?


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2006)

Zonn schrieb:


> -Was fuer Verpflichtungen geh ich mit dem Annehmen dieses Jobs ein?
> -Ist meine Annahme, dass dieser Job ehrenamtlich ist, korrekt?



Hallo Zonn, 

wir freuen uns über dein Engagement.

Bitte schicke uns deine Bewerbung und zwei Probeartikel mit dem Betreff &#8222;Bewerbung als News-Autor&#8220; an jobs@buffed.de. 

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:

Der Autor verpflichtet sich, die geschriebenen Artikel und News nur auf buffed.de zu veröffentlichen und keine Foren-Einträge oder bereits vorhandene News anderer Seiten zu kopieren. 

Weitere Details erhalten die Kandidaten, die wir nach einer intensiven Prüfung der eingegangenen Bewerbungen ausgewählt haben.


----------



## Thufeist (17. November 2006)

Hi all,

ich bin wie man sieht Neu hier.
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Jobangebote.
Ich frage mich wozu ihr Leute für andere Bereiche ausser WoW sucht wenn eure Seite und euer Forum zu 90% aus WoW besteht?
Ich bin in sehr vielen Szenen bekannt, ich spiele selbst insgesamt 4 MMOs.. auch wenn nicht regelmässig da ich nicht alle Zeit der Welt dafür habe..
Nun frage ich mich was es bringt euch zB über Anarchy Online oder Neocron 1 und 2 etc. News zu liefern wenn die Leute die die News lesen eh nur die WoW News interessieren?
Buffed.de ist eine Gute Seite, keine Frage, jedoch baut hier viel zu viel auf WoW als das sich jemand für etwas anderes interessieren könnte, ich glaube sogar das wenn man zuviel andere News posten würde das die Leute es nicht so gut fänden da dadurch ihre Übersicht verloren ginge..


MfG Thufeist


----------



## jiron (17. November 2006)

Das wird doch getrennt. Wer WoW-News lesen will, muss keine anderen News lesen.


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

Hallo Thufeist,

Genau das ist ein bischen das Problem: buffed.de ist eigentlich ein MMOG- und kein WoW-Portal.
Das ganze Portal befindet sich jedoch noch im Aufbau. Als erstes Game kam dazu WoW, desshalb sieht es im Moment auch eher wie ein WoW-Portal aus.
Darum ist es nun um so wichtiger, auch Infos zu andern MMOG's zu liefern... um so langsam aber sicher vom WoW- zum MMOG-Portal zu werden

Soweit klar? (sorry hatte noch keinen Kaffee)

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Kruaal (23. November 2006)

Davon abgesehen gibt es einfach aktuell relativ wenig interessante News zu anderen vorhandenen bzw zu anderen in Entwicklung befindlichen MMORPGs. Vanguard, Warhammer Online und was es da sonst noch so alles gibt sind eben noch in der Entwicklung und da gibt es nicht jeden Tag etwas neues zu erzählen ;-)

Wobei ich persönlich schon gerne ein bisschen was über Warhammer hören würde, nur ist das Spiel eben noch in der Alpha bzw closed Beta (oder irgendwo dazwischen) und da gibts eben nur wenig zu berichten. Über WoW wurde damals auch relativ wenig berichtet, als es in der public Beta war.

Und Rascal... deine Signatur ist fies... Level 70 Rogue -.- *narf*


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Und Rascal... deine Signatur ist fies... Level 70 Rogue -.- *narf*


Ja stimmt muss mal auf 80 machen....


----------



## Kruaal (23. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ja stimmt muss mal auf 80 machen....


/threat
/slap


----------



## Kehron (25. November 2006)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen gibt es einfach aktuell relativ wenig interessante News zu anderen vorhandenen bzw zu anderen in Entwicklung befindlichen MMORPGs. Vanguard, Warhammer Online und was es da sonst noch so alles gibt sind eben noch in der Entwicklung und da gibt es nicht jeden Tag etwas neues zu erzählen ;-)


Erzähl das mal einigen anderen Seiten ... da sind quasi jeden Tag zu nem anderem MMO sogar komplette Artikel (wenn man mehrere verschiedene Portale verfolgt hat man quasi jeden Tag nen Artikel zu nem MMO PLUS noch massig News zu allen möglichen Games). Im Normalfall ist es sogar meist so das die News eher in der Entwicklung mehr sind als nach Release eines Games. Wenn in WoW nun nicht BC vor der Tür stehen würde, gäbe es diesbezüglich auch um einiges weniger zu berichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (26. November 2006)

Kehron schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal einigen anderen Seiten ... da sind quasi jeden Tag zu nem anderem MMO sogar komplette Artikel (wenn man mehrere verschiedene Portale verfolgt hat man quasi jeden Tag nen Artikel zu nem MMO PLUS noch massig News zu allen möglichen Games). Im Normalfall ist es sogar meist so das die News eher in der Entwicklung mehr sind als nach Release eines Games. Wenn in WoW nun nicht BC vor der Tür stehen würde, gäbe es diesbezüglich auch um einiges weniger zu berichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist aber auch wesentlich einfacher sich ein halbes dutzend Portale anzuschauen und dann in jedem "anzumerken" das woanders was aktuelleres steht, als selbst die News zusammen zu tragen. Und da es sich hier um ein kostenfreies Angebot handelt, maße ich persönlich mir nicht an die Arbeit von buffed.de als unzureichend einzustufen.
Meckern kann jeder, besser machen nur ganz, ganz wenige. Zumal man es mit der Berichterstattung auch übertreiben kann, da wird teilweise wirklich jede noch so geringe Änderung und jedes noch so unrealistische Gerücht veröffentlicht. Sieht natürlich ganz fesch aus wenn es redaktionell bearbeitet wurde, aber ob es nun den Gesamtwert einer Seite steigert, sei einmal dahin gestellt.


----------

